# HR20/21 Single Wire Multi-Switches Are Available Now



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

The SWM8 Single Wire Multi-Switch is now shipping: Click here.

Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) technology allows you to distribute satellite and Over The Air (OTA) antenna signals on a single cable. For instance, you can combine your Sat 1, Sat 2, and the OTA cable into one cable. In addition, a house that was wired with a single cable can now have up to 8 tuners anywhere in the house.

The SWM's do work with the TiVo's and other "Legacy" receivers using the legacy ports. So for instance an HR10 would use 2 legacy ports and still use two cables for it's two tuners.

Currently the only SWM Receivers are:

D12 Standard Definition Receiver - Single Tuner
H20 / H21 HD Receivers - Single Tuner
HR20/HR21 DIRECTV PLUS HD DVR - Dual Tuner

+ Older "Legacy" Receiver Tuners must be connected individually to the Legacy ports. 
+ The SWM5 can serve up to 5 SWM _tuners_ plus 2 Legacy _tuners_. For example, it might serve (2) HR20's, (1) H20's, and (1) TiVo.
+ The SWM8 can serve up to 8 SWM _tuners _plus 3 Legacy _tuners_. For example, it might serve (3) HR20's, (2) H20's, (1) TiVo, and 1 older receiver. 
+ "SWM" is now used instead of "FTM". Older units may have a label of FTM instead of SWM but they mean the same thing.

Here is the most updated Diagram and Notes on the SWM8 from the HD DVR FAQ:

Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM)

Because it is an active device, I saw a jump in signal levels too.

The SWM8 does a great job of combining OTA and satellite on one wire. It can be 1 cable instead of 3 going to your DVR now. You need a good diplexer though to split the OTA back out at the receiver. There is a huge difference between the stuff at the local store and a real diplexer.

Here is the comparison chart: Diplexers

- Craig


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

I've read through those threads. I think I will wait until they are available through the regular retail channels. I think the price will be less once they are in greater supply.


----------



## kanderna (Nov 26, 2003)

Agreed.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

I am sure that the price will come down as they become more available.

I posted this because we have had posts over the past year of people desperate to get their hands on a SWM.

Also, it should be noted specifically that: 

The SWM's do work with the TiVo's and other "Legacy" receivers using the legacy ports. So for instance an HR10 would use 2 legacy ports and still two cables for it's two tuners.

I will add that.

- Craig


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

FYI - we've been selling these for a while now, and they've been pretty amazing (if expensive). But the price has come down substantially.

Also, we have a bunch of info about these here:

http://www.swm8.com/


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

has it come down from $199? solidsignal.com has it for $149 includes shipping.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Dssturbo1 said:


> has it come down from $199? solidsignal.com has it for $149 includes shipping.


Just bought one form them for 139.00 with the power supply, along with a couple of sws-4's @ 8.99 each


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Wow - the price for being an early adopter. I paid nearly $300 for mine! But I don't regret it.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

stevel said:


> Wow - the price for being an early adopter. I paid nearly $300 for mine! But I don't regret it.


Know the feeling, been a early adopter of technology for a long time (read Toy's for Techies) and have paid the price, no regrets though. Would have stayed with th Zimwell, but wanted to add two more DVR's and not worry about running cables. Only reason why I bought it really.

Trying to get Directv to let my installer of choice use MFH3, have a project at my office when I ned to install 29 H21's right now.


----------

